# vBlogs! Whee!



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

first vBlog post. sweet or what?

Well, our little clan of scaley people has a new member as of today.

Enter one Water Dragon!

Another bug eater for my stepdaughter Emily to go "Dude! Gross!" at when it poos .


He seems to be steeling into his new home ok, and all the research done in the past and tonight is paying off as always...

If I keep up with the blog posts, guess there'll be more about our new, as yet unnamed, family member


----------

